# Orange G4 v On-one Carbon 456 slx - opinions please



## Baker (22 Apr 2011)

Hi all, 

Just found CC and like the vibe. 

It seems like a great place to get advice without the normal forum politics and rants. So here goes....

Most of my riding is around woodland trails ( think woburn sands near MK) with some riding along tow paths or roads to get to the good stuff. The tow path / road bits could be 10 miles. 

I torn the mcl in my knee about a month ago and have been advised by my physio that now is a good time to get back on the bike, but to stick tow paths / roads for the time being, until the strength is back. He also mentioned that I should put my other leg down when stopping / stopped to avoid any twisting too early- I'm sure it won't be long untll I forget that bit of advice






The other thing I would like to start is some of the xc 30 mile tour type rides.

For the last 7/8 years I've been riding a Specialized Rockhopper (pro Disc I think its called). To be honest i've never found it that comfortable. Even my gf's 'way to small' orange mtb is better. 

So I've decided to get a new bike and like these two ( above) 

What do you guys think of these two bikes? 
Which is likely to be more comfortable on longer rides? 
Are they both equally versatile? 
Which of the bikes cope better with the tarmac/tow path 
Are the rave reviews for both ( on the supplier websites) deserved or hype? 
What should I ask at the bike shop ? 

Thanks !

Baker


----------



## Muddy Ground (23 Apr 2011)

I think they only compare on price? The On-One is the bike I'd go for if I had the cash to splash as it can handle the "almost nutter" type situations - that you will do as you get back into it all, plus it is crazy light. My only doubt is the fork length as 150mm is way big for 95% to 100% of the time. 120mm is more than fine these days. [Oh and the colour scheme.] The Orange is, well, the conservative option and looks a little boring next to the On-One - but it would do everything you describe very, very well indeed and would be a nice bike to own. 

The Orange would do the job quite happily, and not egg you on the do stuff out of your comfort zone - the On-One would probably be calling you a "jessy" on each and every ride! 

But at this level you could look at a full suspension Boardman that would do everything they do and more...

Good luck!

www.muddyground.blogspot.com


----------



## Baker (23 Apr 2011)

Muddy Ground said:


> I think they only compare on price? The On-One is the bike I'd go for if I had the cash to splash as it can handle the "almost nutter" type situations - that you will do as you get back into it all, plus it is crazy light. My only doubt is the fork length as 150mm is way big for 95% to 100% of the time. 120mm is more than fine these days. [Oh and the colour scheme.] The Orange is, well, the conservative option and looks a little boring next to the On-One - but it would do everything you describe very, very well indeed and would be a nice bike to own.
> 
> The Orange would do the job quite happily, and not egg you on the do stuff out of your comfort zone - the On-One would probably be calling you a "jessy" on each and every ride!
> 
> ...





Cheers MG

Good observation on the fork length... there is an interesting page on the On-One site about this subject 

http://www.on-one.co.uk/help/456-fork-travel/

They suggest shorter forks for different types of riding, so a shorter fork takes the 456 closer to the G4, in their descriptions. 

BTW - the boardman bikes look nice, a FS is not right for my needs though. I've enough weight to haul around already





Nice tee-shirts btw.

Baker


----------



## Muddy Ground (23 Apr 2011)

Ha ha! Thanks for the positive comments regarding the t-shirts ;¬) Just a bit of fun.

I'm guessing that you know where you are going with mountain biking - if the full susser isn't for you, then perhaps the On-One at 160mm isn't either? Although saying that, if you go for that bike at 120mm then if you fancy a change to a more agressive style later on, then it's just a fork swop away. But then that's more expense....

Decisions, decisions.

Orange it is then!

BTW any hardtail at £1,000 is a stunning bike.

www.muddyground.blogspot.com


----------



## Baker (24 Apr 2011)

Muddy Ground said:


> Ha ha! Thanks for the positive comments regarding the t-shirts ;¬) Just a bit of fun.
> 
> I'm guessing that you know where you are going with mountain biking - if the full susser isn't for you, then perhaps the On-One at 160mm isn't either? Although saying that, if you go for that bike at 120mm then if you fancy a change to a more agressive style later on, then it's just a fork swop away. But then that's more expense....
> 
> ...



Popped along to Bicycle Magic in London yesterday and had a good chat with them about that carbon 456, two things: it looks better than the pictures and rock shox do some forks with a tech called 'u-turn' that gives on the fly adjustability. 

Looking good for those guys ! 

Didn't feel quite the same about my old bike on the sunday morning thrash earlier


----------



## Muddy Ground (24 Apr 2011)

Go for it! U-turn has been around for some time now, and does allow for some messing about. Rockshox are bomb proof forks. Even with their added mass you'll still hit 27lb or so, which is good. The carbon frame deserves some decent rims though; something like Hope Pro II with Stan's rims.... all pushes the price up! You may want to see what Fox do around that sort of price bracket; would be better to go for a fixed length fork of around 130mm to 140mm as you'd probably drop 300g to 400g or so. The u-turn is fun, but to be honest once you find a length that you are happy with [O er missus!] they stay set forever.

You do realise that in buying a 1.5kg frame you'll have to do it justice with the components fitted? Has to be blingtastic! Push for £2k.....

Put some pictures up when finished.

Good luck with the build my friend. It gets addictive.

I'm jealous by the way ;¬(

www.muddyground.blogspot.com


----------



## Baker (27 Apr 2011)

Muddy Ground said:


> Go for it! U-turn has been around for some time now, and does allow for some messing about. Rockshox are bomb proof forks. Even with their added mass you'll still hit 27lb or so, which is good. The carbon frame deserves some decent rims though; something like Hope Pro II with Stan's rims.... all pushes the price up! You may want to see what Fox do around that sort of price bracket; would be better to go for a fixed length fork of around 130mm to 140mm as you'd probably drop 300g to 400g or so. The u-turn is fun, but to be honest once you find a length that you are happy with [O er missus!] they stay set forever.
> 
> You do realise that in buying a 1.5kg frame you'll have to do it justice with the components fitted? Has to be blingtastic! Push for £2k.....
> 
> ...




Ha MG ...... you sound like you're on commission





I went for a couple of upgrades - dual position forks, some different handlebars ( just cos I liked the feel of them on the demo bike) and different grips ( same reason as the bars) 

The total weight is apparently about 23 llb's .... but don't worry, once I'm on the the total package will be quite hefty ! 

No need to be jealous... I've been saving up / thinking about this for two or three years and given the regularity I replace my bikes with it (this is only my 3rd bike in 22 years !) you've got plenty of time to overtake me





Next year I might treat my-self to one of your tee-shirts LOL 

Cheers for the advice 

Baker


----------



## Muddy Ground (27 Apr 2011)

Ha ha! You can have one for a tenner delivered for making me smile ;¬)

23lb will blow you away when you first get onto it. Bet it cost you more than the Orange - by a factor of 2 per chance?

I'm not ahead of you by much to be fair. Until three years ago I was happily riding my 1995 Orange Clockwork [40,000 miles on] and my 1997 Klein Mantra [20,000 miles on]. Well I was until I opened my eyes and saw how far bikes had moved on. My Pace is an absolute blast with the 140mm forks fitted - and that weighs in at 27lb, which I thought light. 23lb.... there'll be no hills stopping you! Canal towpaths will be dispatched in the blink of an eye. Honest; on my Orange I used to plod around in my own world being pased by all and sundry. Now at 46 on the newer bike the fast boys still pass me, but they don't half have to try now. Sometimes, just sometimes, I pass them.

I think you've done well. 

Good luck with it!

PIJ

www.muddyground.blogspot.com


----------



## Baker (28 Apr 2011)

Muddy Ground said:


> Ha ha! You can have one for a tenner delivered for making me smile ;¬)
> 
> 23lb will blow you away when you first get onto it. Bet it cost you more than the Orange - by a factor of 2 per chance?
> 
> ...


----------



## Muddy Ground (28 Apr 2011)

Thanks for that - but I'm out as "Billy No Mates" as my riding buddies have to watch the wedding, and all the locals seem to be off on an organised ride to the Devil's Punchbowl. However, on the bright side there will, in theory, be nobody else out on the trails so I can hoon about to my heart's content ;¬)

I'm not anti-Royalist; good luck to them. And I'm not missing out on the street parties either as they are pm. I'm just an opportunist - wife and kids in front of the telly for 5 hours, so a stunning chance to be taken.

Happy!

PM sent.

www.muddyground.blogspot.com


----------

